# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Jared's tank



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Jared Weinberger's discus tank










Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## Robert Hudson (Feb 5, 2004)

Jared Weinberger's discus tank










Robert
King admin
www.aquabotanic.com


----------



## GulfCoastAquarian (Feb 3, 2003)

I am green with envy of that tank. I've been putting off discus for five years. I've got to try them.

-Sam P, BSME
My Website


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

That tank is one of the most beautifull discustanks I have seen ever. I don;t really like the discus biotopes, I prefer the planted discustanks, and this one looks really nice. How much gallon is it? About 40'?


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LaZZ:
> That tank is one of the most beautifull discustanks I have seen ever. I don;t really like the discus biotopes, I prefer the planted discustanks, and this one looks really nice. How much gallon is it? About 40'?


135 gallons I think!
Discus get big!

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

GulfCoast, investing in RO water? 

Your water is like mine, I'll be intereted in how you manage the water issue. I met a guy here in Houston who does it with RO water, another who was trying rain water (though with our petrochemical industry that seems risky IMO)


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

If this is a full view it can never be a 135 gallon tank. Impossible. Look at the plants in the right corner, on the back.. 

The tank can't be more dan 120 cm long.. maybe 60 g, but not much more.. Maybe it are just little discusfish which makes it look bigger.


----------



## ekim (Jan 31, 2004)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by LaZZ:
> If this is a full view it can never be a 135 gallon tank. Impossible. Look at the plants in the right corner, on the back..
> ...


FYI, it's 6' long.... 
check it out for your self!
http://www.brainyday.com/jared/aquarium/discus/

What do you say now?

*My Digital Gallery*


----------



## LaZZ (Jun 2, 2003)

Euhmz.. that I'm surprised :|

Hmmz.. on the pictures on that site it looks alot bigger.. Like it is shortened on the photo posted here.


----------



## Kensaku (Jul 7, 2003)

Very nice. Anyone know how I can contact Jared? I use to talk to him a long time ago but I have lost his website address and whatnot.


----------



## imported_Svennovitch (Feb 1, 2003)

You can contact him through his website:
Jared's Site

Sven


----------



## Kensaku (Jul 7, 2003)

Great! Thank you.


----------

